# Solved: firefox 2.0.0.3 no sound



## andrewt (Oct 3, 2005)

can you please help me. I have no sound on mozilla firefox. I upgraded to 2.0.0.3 and still no sound. every other application works ie windows media or other applications that emit sound, just firefox will not get sound. any idea's??
andrewt.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Do you have Quicktime? If not, I would suggest to install the Quicktime Alternative and then set the MIME Settings to play audio.


----------



## andrewt (Oct 3, 2005)

Nup, didnt solve the problem. Any other suggestions or comments would be helpful.
cheer andrewt.
ps have tried to get sound from www.youtube.com using firefox and ie, no sound. when playing music file using win media or realplayer there is sound???


----------



## andrewt (Oct 3, 2005)

Also when log on there is no windows logo start up/log off sound. all very confusing. I know the sound card works as I can play music files.
andrewten


----------



## bubsnubsly (May 8, 2007)

Dear andrewt,

I am having the exact same problems... literally the exact same ones. I have emailed countless websites and have yet to receive one reply! If you find anything out or vice versa please be kind enough to let me know! 

thanks!


----------



## andrewt (Oct 3, 2005)

will do bubsnubsly, this problem is very annoying. can you tell me do you get the windows start up and shutdown sounds, 
andrewt


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

I would go to Mozilla's Help section from within the browser and post this in one of their forums. This is because of the uniqueness of this particular issue and the answers there are exclusive to Firefox users.

Please copy their response back to this forum if you get one.

Jack


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Have you checked in device manager for any errors 
start run devmgmt.msc


----------



## bubsnubsly (May 8, 2007)

I offically fixed my problem, so I am assuming this will be usefull for Andrew.... 

download K-lite codec pack..... codec tweak tool.


----------



## andrewt (Oct 3, 2005)

sob...sob...did above as suggested. no good. have given up all hope.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=450036

have a look there please for a possible solution


----------



## EnfoToad (Jun 22, 2007)

You will need to install Windows Media Player 11 from www.microsoft.com. It happened to me too.


----------



## andrewt (Oct 3, 2005)

Hooray after all this time I have finally fixed this issue. I did the below. Thanks to all.
andrewt



rgrundle said:


> Hey, this worked for me, just follow the steps:
> 
> 1. Go to start menu run and enter REGEDIT and press resturn
> 2. This will start the regestry editor. Goto the file menu and select export and save the regestry as a file, make sure you have Export Range / All selected at the bottom of the save file window. This will save the whole regestry as a file, remember where you save the file... You have now backed up the regestry. Now close the regestry editor
> ...


----------

